# how to brace body for resto



## monte_1 (May 28, 2014)

hey guys sorry i'm total noob on the forum.... i have a 67 hard top. i need to cut floors out and braces as well as rockers on it... My thought is brace from a pillar to b-pillar area and do each rocker then put in braces and then floor plans...


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is a brace kit I would recommend;

https://www.accessiblesystems.com/udb.php


----------



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

Do 1 side at a time and leave one as your OEM benchmark. It's not hard to use the tunnel for finish welding on both sides, and most tunnels are fine unless the car had a tree growin through it. It wouldn't hurt to leave one door in place too as both support and dimensions. Only brace the side you're working on then take em out and move it to the opposite side.


----------



## monte_1 (May 28, 2014)

thanks guys... i will get some pics up soon of how bad it is lol.... But we are gonna do it as i do body work n feel it can be done


----------



## monte_1 (May 28, 2014)

05gto thank you that is a sweet looking kit


----------

